
Using Neuro-Physiological Responses to Chill Music to Defeat Coercion Attacks - kccqzy
http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.01072
======
chippy
Chill music is not "chill out" music, but rather the type of music that gives
you a Chill down your back, a shivering sensation of pleasure.

~~~
amelius
Any examples of Chill music on e.g. youtube or soundcloud? Or does the actual
music depend on the individual?

~~~
ambicapter
I only briefly read the paper, but a personal example of music that gives me
chills, the denouement of this song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaCvvIzVj1I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaCvvIzVj1I)
(warning: video game music)

------
rigobert_slim
This will work for the first handful of times! But, like using your favorite
song as an alarm for an early class or a stressful job, it creates a large
problem for the user and their music taste:

The user's favorite piece of calming music will now be consistently connected
as an alarm for the more stressful times of their profession/life.

Eventually, playing that music at any other point will induce some level of
panic when they hear it because now they've trained their brain to associate
it with this stress.

~~~
beloch
One day I woke up to the usual buzzer of my decades old alarm clock and
decided I would never hear that horrible thing again. I bought an alarm clock
that, in theory, wakes you slowly with gradually increasing light and finally,
a pleasant little bird song when it's time to get out of bed.

Now, I hate that @#&%ing bird instead of a buzzer.

~~~
greydius
Needing an alarm clock to wake up is a sign that you don't get enough sleep.
You should sleep until you naturally wake up.

------
twic
This is rather brilliant work, but i would suggest thinking carefully before
using to secure your production systems. When a sysadmin is woken by a page at
three in the morning, becoming calm enough to be able to log in may be a
Sisyphean task.

~~~
plainOldText
Not quite: _" Chill music and stress are both stimuli for a neuro-chemical
called Dopamine. However, they release the Dopamine at different parts of the
brain ..."_

~~~
andrewflnr
Er, what? That doesn't contradict GP. The system is _designed_ to prevent
login if you're too stressed.

~~~
plainOldText
I stand corrected; my bad.

------
Aelinsaar
This is a very good idea, but the application isn't terribly broad yet. For
something you need secured more than you need reliably instant access, I can
see this being wonderful. Eventually, when biometric sensors are smaller and
cheaper, and AI is a little more mature, that will change.

------
humanfromearth
Computer: You cannot login, you're too stressed, go home.

I think this is great, but you'd probably need to wear a EEG which is going to
be a tough sell until we have something more compact.

~~~
andrewflnr
I think they've done it with lighter-weight equipment already. I'm acquainted
with a couple of the authors in real life, and one of them (Max) showed me a
pretty compact headset he said he used in his experiments. I don't remember
how well it worked, but it seems like we'll have adequate lightweight
equipment soon, if not today.

------
Animats
It uses NeuroSky Mindwave Mobile for brain waves, plus a heart rate monitor,
plus a one minute rest period before attempting login.

They never tested coercion. "One reason we did not do this is because it is
unethical to threaten test subjects in order to verify that our system is
fully coercion resistant." That's a problem.

Incidentally, names of chemicals, such as dopamine, are not capitalized.

------
trhway
sounds very similar to lie detector or more like a new improved version of lie
detector.

